# thank you!



## joheleh (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi guys, this community gave me a lot of notions and support, with your help i made experience and i'm happy to show you the results of my last work. 3 ingot of silver (50g each), a jar of metallic silver ready for melting (250g) and my pride and joy, my first gold ingot (14.8g) obtained by inquarting some jewelry and scrap gold from RAM boards...thank you again. Hi from Italy


----------



## necromancer (Apr 4, 2014)

very nice, great job !!!


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 5, 2014)

Well done.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulazioni, caro Joheleh !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

